# مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم يا أحبة

من جديد نخطو خطوة أخرى لتقدم منتدانا لتقديم افضل الأجواء للمتصفح و العضو المسيحي بالدرجة الأولى

فها هي ادارة المنتدى تكبر من جديد لتضم اربع مشرفين متميزين و رائعين برز اسمهم بشكل واضح في ساحة المنتدى لفترة طويلة و البعض منهم تعذر الأشراف في اوقات سابقة

المشرفين الجدد هم:​
Dona Nabil مشرفة على ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات لتكون المشرفة الثالثة على القسم مع ramyghobrial و artamisss المتغيبيين حاليا لظروفهم, لكن نتوقع رجوعهم عن قريب جدا و خصوصا الحبيب ramyghobrial ​
AVADA CADAVRA و Anestas!aمشرفين على قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​
twety مشرفة على قسم المنتدى الترفيهي العام​
وجب الذكر ان الأخت المباركة Anestas!a مشغولة حاليا و معفية لحد كبير من الألتزام الأشرافي التام الى حين تفرغها من جديد عن قريب​نصلي ان يستخدم الرب الأحبة في مركزهم الجديدة و ان يكونوا سبب بركة للأخرين و سبب في تقدم المنتدى لمجد اسم الرب

ايضا نحب ان ننوه, اننا في الأسبوع الفائت أعدنا برمجة و بناء شكل و ستايل المنتدى الحالي لنقدم نسخة جديدة مطور و محسنة ذات مواصفات تصفح عالية و سريعة تبلغ الضعف مقارنة بالستايل القديم
لذلك ستلاحظون اختلافات بسيطة سنحاول تعديلها لتتطابق الستايل القديم تماما لو وجب

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## قلم حر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ألف مبروك .
ربنا يعينكم على تحمل مسئولياتكم الجديده .


----------



## Messias (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف الف مبروووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد 

فعلا يستحقوها بجداره 
و ربنا يكون معاهم


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل الاخوة المشرفين الجدد

Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
 Anestas!a
twety 

الرب يبارك حياتكم والي مزيد من التميز والتقدم​


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع,,,,,,,

الف مبروك لكل الاخوة المشرفين الجدد فعلا انتم تستحقوهاااا من خلال ارائكم البنائة الهادفة
وشكرااا لكل الاخوة اللي شرفوناااا الفترة الللي فاتت بمجهود رائع دفع المنتدي للامام



Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety 

congratulation


----------



## BITAR (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ( القدامى ) *
*ربنا معاهم ويقويهم*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*:yahoo:     :ab8:
الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
Dona Nabil
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety 
الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا 
ودى هديه بخصوص المناسبه السعيده دى
:36_15_15:       :36_15_15:           :36_15_15:          :36_15_15:
بجد انتم تستحقوها وعن جداره
الرب يباركك اكتر واكتر يا ماى روك ويساعدك على خدمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
وليكن المنتدى فى تطور دائم بنعمة الرب​*


----------



## fullaty (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفيين الجداد وربنا ينمى تعبكوا ويقويكوا على المسئولية​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## emy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

_Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety _
_الف مليون مبروك عالاشراف _
_ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد اسمه امين _
_مبروك مره تانى 
_​_
_


----------



## جاسى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*
Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety 
بجد الف الف الففففففف مبرووووووووك
وشدوا حيلكم بقى شويه عايزين المنتدى يتنشط شويه
ربنا معاكم ويبارككم
الف مبروك يا دونا انتى وتويتى ورونا الهيمه يا رداله
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christin (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد*


----------



## Ramzi (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ألف مبروك لكل الاخوة المشرفين الجدد

Dona Nabil  و فعلا ً انت بتستحقيها .. دائماً تكتبي كلام جميل

AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
واراكم وانتم تدافعون ببسالة و اقتدار الرب يباركم كمان و كمان


twety انت سيد من كان في الترفيه .. الرب يباركك



وايضا ً ميرووووووك التغيرات الي في المنتدى


----------



## استفانوس (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك لكل من 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
Dona Nabil
twety 
اصلي ان يستخدمهم الرب اكثر ويعطيهم حكمة
والرب يبارك منتداه​


----------



## gogomatto (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ربنا يقويكم و يحافظ عليكم و يديكو القوة عشان تكملو المسيرة


----------



## totty (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

_الف الف الف الف
مليوووووووووووووووووووووون
مبروك
لــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
Dona Nabil
twety
ربنا يبارككم يارب ويستخدمكم اكتر واكتر
ربنا معاكم
_​


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد

AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
Dona Nabil
twet

ويارب يوفقهم فى خدمتهم​


----------



## ATORAYA (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*في سفر الخروج ( 3-14 ) يسال موسى الرب عن اسمه و حسب ترجمتكم فالرب يرد عليه هكذا : فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ».
التوراة التي عندي قديمه و في نفس المقطع الرب يرد هكذا:  فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ  آشور  أَهْيَهْ».
و لكون الرب و لغة التوراة الاصليه هي اللغه الآشوريه ( لغة اهيه آشور اهيه )، فانا و كل آشوري يستطيع ترجمة 
ما ورد داخل القوسين و معناه ( هو آشور هو ).
اللغه الآشوريه يسميها البعض بالسريانيه ( اول من سمانا سريان هم الاغريق ) و البعض يسميها ( الآراميه ، لان الاراميون استخدموها ).  ارجو ان تعتمدوا ترجمه موثقه غير هذه و بارك الله كل مؤمن ، آمين.*​


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروووووووك
مبرووووووك
مبروووووووك
مرووووووووك
مبروووووووووووك

(5)مبروك ليكم وواحدة للمنتدى:t33:
ربنا يوفقكم يااااااااااااااارب

*AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
Dona Nabil
**twet*
*
*​*
* 
ياريت تشتغلوا بزمة اكتر يعنى وتبقوا مميزين دايما
وانتى يا تويتى كفاية لعب
سبية ليا انا بقى:t33:


----------



## الاشورية (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

سلام المسيح عليكم 

الف الف الف الف مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد والله يكون بعونكم لان الاشراف بيها مسؤلية جبيرة


----------



## JOJOTOTY (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*مبروك للمشرفين الجدد*​


----------



## theway (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ربنا يبارك المشرفين الجدد ويعطيهم نعمة وحكمة فى التعامل مع المنتدى

:sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## ipraheem makram (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

:yaka:ربنا يبركهم ويكونو قد المسئولية


----------



## bogea_2 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا على المشرفين الجدد المجتهدين ربنا يعنهم


----------



## samevo10 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ألفففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## red_pansy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*


Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety 
*ألف مبروك :36_3_11:*
*ربنا يقويكم ويسندكم*
​


----------



## 3frkosh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك
ربنا يقدركم على المسئوليه الجديده:yahoo:


----------



## samer12 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

  الف الف مبروك
 Dona Nabil  
 AVADA CADAVRA 
 Anestas!a
 twety
ربنا يباركم
​


----------



## ipraheem makram (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*الف مليون مباروك ويارب يباركم فى عملكم*


----------



## kajo (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

للمشرفين ويستحقوها عن جداره

الف الف مبروك
Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA 
Anestas!a
twety

ويادونا ده من صلاه  الانبا انطونيوس

عقبالنا يارب​


----------



## فادية (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف الف مبروك يا احبه  
ربنا يبارككم  ويبارك خدمكم ويزيدكم نعمه وبركات 
ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## nonaa (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
ربنا يقويكم والعدرا تحافظ عليكم وعلى المنتدى​*


----------



## lousa188114 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety
الففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروك 
وفعلا انتوا تستحقوة لانكم اثبتم جدارتكم باستحقاقكم للامكان دي 
وربنا معاكم ويوفقكم كلكم ويعينكم ويرشدكم


----------



## peace_86 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

أخبار جميلة فعلاً ..
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## fadia2005 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

اهلا وسهلا والفففففففففف مبببببرووووووك لكم جميعا بدون ذكر اسماء


----------



## mizo2004 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفيين الجدد


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*:36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_

_*الرب يتمجد ويبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم ​*_


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ميرسى ليكوا كلكوووووووووا

وعقبال الجميييييع

وعاوزيين صلواااتكووووووووووووا


----------



## Tabitha (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

بشكر جدا *My_Rock* على تفهمة لظروفي بالوقت الحالي، 
وبطلب من اخواتي انهم يسامحوني لو حصل اني غبت- لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي الفترة الجاية.(بإذن ربنا يسوع الفترة مش هاتطول)


بشكر من كل قلبي كل أساتذتي وإخواتي اللي رشحوني للإشراف،
وبقوة صليب ربنا يسوع وبصلواتكم دايما عني أكون-بإذن يسوع عند حسن ظنكم،


بشكر كمان من كل قلبي كل إخواتي اللي هانوني، بشكرهم على كلماتهم المشجعة الجميلة، 
*قلم حر
Messias
Coptic Man
frai
BITAR
abn yaso3
فيبي يوسف
Yes_Or_No
emy
جاسي
christin
Ramzi
استفانوس
gogomatto
totty
w_candyshop_s
ATORAYA
vetaa
الاشورية
JOJOTOTY
theway
ipraheem makram
bogea 2
samevo10
red_pansey
3frkosh
samer12
kajo
فادية
nonaa
lousa188114
peace86
fadia2005
mizo2004
مرمر ميلاد*​


----------



## Tabitha (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

أحب أبارك كمان لإخواتي المشرفين الجدد

*

Dona Nabil 

AVADA CADAVRA

twety

*​
بسبب هذا احني ركبتيّ لدى ابي ربنا يسوع المسيح. الذي منه تسمى كل عشيرة في السموات وعلى الارض. 
لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ان تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الانسان الباطن. ليحل المسيح بالايمان في قلوبكم. وانتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا ان تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو. وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله. 
والقادر ان يفعل فوق كل شيء اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا. 
له المجد في *الكنيسة* في المسيح يسوع الى جميع اجيال دهر الدهور.
*آمين*​
*{أفسس 3}​*


----------



## اسامه كاظم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## marwan (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك كتيرررررررر وانشالله تكبر العاءلة اكتر


----------



## googa2007 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*الف مبروك لكل المشرفين
الجدد والرب بارك جهدكم لرفع اسمة لة كل المجد
ولخدمة الاعضاءو الزائرين للمنتدى
:yaka:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

أشكركم جميعاً على  ثقتكم الغاليه ومحبتكم ا لفائقه .......وارجو من الرب ان يوفقنى ويعيننى وان أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع والرب يبارككم  .


----------



## veronika (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

اااااااالف  مبروك  للمشرفين الجدد 
و مبروك علينا كمان لان انتم فعلا اعضاء متميزين و اكيد هتكونوا مشرفين اكثر تميز


----------



## fadia2005 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لنا على انكم معنا واهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## christ my lord (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*الف مبروك للجميع ويارب دايما يكون المنتدى وتقدم دائم *​


----------



## maarttina (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك يا دنا الف مبرو الرب يبارك في خدمتك


----------



## Fadie (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

اثناسيوس و انسطاسيا تستحقون عن جدارة , فانتم من افضل المدافعين الذين رأيتهم , اصلى الى الله ان يعطيكم الفهم و الحكمة لتنيروا العقول المظلمة

دونا نبيل صاحبة الاشعار الجميلة , الف مبروك على الاشراف

ربنا ينجحكم جميعا فى مهامكم


----------



## هانى+++ (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
وربنا يكون معاكم فى توصيل الرسالة 
وارجو منك متابعة الاعضاء الجدد للمشاركة فى المواضيع مثلى


----------



## اميره فيكتور (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك على الاشراف
ربنا يعنكم ويعطيكم نعمه وبركه من عنده
امين


----------



## sabahalbazi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد.  والرب يبارككم ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه القدوس.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*مبروك يا شباب ليكم كلكم 
ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## farawala (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وأتمنى من الرب ان يعينهم على هذة المسؤلية الجديدة


----------



## Sameh_Salama (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

 Congratulation for DONA NABIL , AVADA CADAVRA ,  Anestas!a and twety ​


----------



## اني بل (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد :yahoo: وفعلا احس انهم يستاهلوا كل واحد موضوع في مكانه الصح:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## monlove (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم يا أحبة
> 
> من جديد نخطو خطوة أخرى لتقدم منتدانا لتقديم افضل الأجواء للمتصفح و العضو المسيحي بالدرجة الأولى
> 
> ...



الف مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
ويارب المنتدي دايما لقدام


----------



## Tabitha (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*شكرا ليكم اخواتي الغاليين

اسامة قاظم
marwan
googa2007
veronika
fadia2005
يوساب 
Fadie
هانى+++
اميرة فيكتور
sabahalbazi
girl_in_jesus
farawla
sameh salama
joyful song
monlove


ربنا يبارككم
صلواتكم دياما*​


----------



## هانى+++ (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك على الشكل الجديد للمنتدى
واتمنا التابعة الاعضاء الجدد فى حالة التاخر فى المشركة فى المرضيع المنتدى الجميلة


----------



## الجوكر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## ramy saba (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد ربنا يكون معكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



maarttina قال:


> مبروك يا دنا الف مبرو الرب يبارك في خدمتك



ميرسى يا مارتينا على محبتك و على فكره انتى واحشااااااااااااانى جداً جداً وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ميرسى ليكوا كلكم على محبتكم ........ويا رب نكون أد المسؤليه ونكون جديرين بالاشراف وسلام المسيح معكم .


----------



## magdy_fared2005 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

سلام ونعمة والف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد الرب يستخدمهم جميعا لمجد اسمه


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب مبروك ........ المهم تاخدوا بالكم .................... انتم بقيتوا مسئولين ................ يعني من الاخر اللي مش هينفذ المطلوب منه هتتطبق عليه احكام الانجيل ........... اللي هي :
 خدوا فرصة تانيه فالرب رب اليوم والغد وألي الابد .
ماعلينا ربنا يبارككم وخلاص .*​


----------



## monlove (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد 
لانهم بجد وبامانه يستحقوها 
لانهم مني افضل التهاني 
ويارب دايما سعدا


----------



## مينا+لكم (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك ليكم وربنا يعينكم وياريت نشوف منكم الاحسن دائما :99:


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد

ربنا يعينهم و يساعدهم على تحمل المسؤلية الجديدة

ربنا يبارك حياتهم​


----------



## fadia2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

لا خوف ان الله معكم وهو أختركم ان كان الله معا فمن من نخاف


----------



## jim_halim (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*


سلام و نعمة 

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد .. 

أتمني أن ربنا يقف معاكم و يسندكم في مهمة الإشراف 


​


----------



## remorb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد ربنا يبارك فيكم ويكون معكم​


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*مبروك*​ 
*الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد واتمني لكم التوفيق *
*في المهام الموكلة لكم *
*مبروك وسامحوني علي التأخير لعدم تواجدي *
*معكم في الفترة الماضية*


​


----------



## fadia2005 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف.........الف.........مليون مبروك لكم ولنا


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ميرسى خالص ليكوا
الف شكر ليكوا


----------



## veansea (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف الف مبروك عليكم وعلينا
و فعلا تستهلوها وبجدارة 
ربنا يساعدكم فى مسئولياتكم الجديده 

وشكل المنتدى الجديد حلو جدا يا ماى روك فعلا 
ربنا يبارك خدماتكم كلكم


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبرووووووووووووك يا مشرفين 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ld:الف مبروك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مليون مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وخاصة دونا نبيل وتويتى رغم انه فى خوف على الرجالة منهم (على فكرة الأثنين دول عاملين خلية تنظيمية داخل المنتدى للأنتقام من الرجالة ومحاربتهم انا بلغت وماليش دعوة )
على فكرة انا باهدى النفوس بس وان عن نفسى باعتبرهم اخواتى الصغيرين:yahoo:


----------



## fadia2005 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> مليون مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وخاصة دونا نبيل وتويتى رغم انه فى خوف على الرجالة منهم (على فكرة الأثنين دول عاملين خلية تنظيمية داخل المنتدى للأنتقام من الرجالة ومحاربتهم انا بلغت وماليش دعوة )
> على فكرة انا باهدى النفوس بس وان عن نفسى باعتبرهم اخواتى الصغيرين:yahoo:



لماذا الخوف يجب ان نكون وثيقين بهم الله معهم والف مبروك لهم اعتمدو عليهم وعلى الله:999:


----------



## سامحنى يارب (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

ربنا معاكم


----------



## سامحنى يارب (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

وشكرا لكل اللى بيساهم فى رفعة هذا المنتدى


----------



## fadia2005 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

كللا يوم احب اكثر هذا المبتدي
شكرا لكم


----------



## E&J (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

كان نفسى اجى ابارك لكم بنفسى                                               الف الف مبروك


----------



## fouad mickheal (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا معاهم


----------



## menamon2010 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

alaf maborouk


----------



## menamon2010 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fadia2005 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

اهلا وسهلا بكم الله يعطكم دائما محبته وهو معكم


----------



## bopp (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الاخت Tabitha
 (Anestas!a)سابقا 
لماذا تم تغير اسمك وجميع بيناتك؟
الا اذا كان ما ورد فى بعض المنتديات بانك قد اسلمتى صحيحا


----------



## Tabitha (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*إيه هي يا ترى بيانتي اللي تم نشرها وتغييرها ؟!!!! 
هو أنا عمري أساسا نشرت بيانات عن نفسي ههههههههههههه
وإيه علاقة تغيير إسمي بكل الأوهام هذه !
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا مش قادرة أتمالك نفسي من الضحك
أضحكتني كثيراً يا أخ bopp


ومش عارفة أوهامك هذه فعلا من صنعك ولا من صنع منتديات آخرى مثلما تدعي 
على العموم حتى تهدأ .. لأ أنا ماتجننتش قصدي مأسلمتش  :new6:
لو بتعرف تقرأ أنظر لتوقيعي كاتبة فيه ربي وإلهي يسوع المسيح 

ربنا يهديكم ويشفيكم *


----------



## bopp (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

اشكرك يا اخت .. مش عارف اقولك Tabitha ام Anestas!a
على كل حال اشكرك على الرد ومعذرة انى لم اتمكن من مراسلتك على الخاص لابين لك تفاصيل 
لانى لا املك خاصية ارسال رسائل خاصة 


> على العموم حتى تهدأ .. لأ أنا ماتجننتش قصدي مأسلمتش



بعد الشر عليكى من الجنان ولكن ادعو الله لكى ولى بالهداية 

واخيرا تقبلى اعتذارى لو كان كلامى فية شئ ضايقك 

تحياتى


----------



## Tabitha (5 مايو 2008)

*عذرك مقبول أخ bopp ... 

بالنسبة لخاصية الرسائل الخاصة سوف تفعل لك أول ما تصل عدد مشاركاتك لـــ 50 مشاركة
ياريت وقتها تبقى تراسلني وتفهمني الكلام الغريب ده كان ايه مصدره أو بالأصح مين اللي مآلفه :t9:*


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2008)

يا فضيحتكم يا مسلمين..


----------



## Tabitha (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



My Rock قال:


> يا فضيحتكم يا مسلمين..



:new6:​


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



> عذرك مقبول أخ bopp ...


اشكرك على قبول اعتذارى


> بالنسبة لخاصية الرسائل الخاصة سوف تفعل لك أول ما تصل عدد مشاركاتك لـــ 50 مشاركة
> ياريت وقتها تبقى تراسلني وتفهمني الكلام الغريب ده كان ايه مصدره أو بالأصح مين اللي مآلفه



اوعدك انشاء الله واشكرك  على تقبل الموضوع بسعة صدر

تحياتى لكى


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



My Rock قال:


> يا فضيحتكم يا مسلمين..



اشكرك يا أخ روك على اسلوب المهذب المعهود


----------



## ابن الفادي (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



Tabitha قال:


> *إيه هي يا ترى بيانتي اللي تم نشرها وتغييرها ؟!!!! *
> *هو أنا عمري أساسا نشرت بيانات عن نفسي ههههههههههههه*
> *وإيه علاقة تغيير إسمي بكل الأوهام هذه !*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*انا شايف انك الان مستهدفة من قوي خارجية *
*وهذا دليل علي انك اصبحتي شخصية بارزة*
*في المنتدي علشان كده الادارة بتدرس تعيين *
*حراسة خاصة .  خوفا عليكي من ؟؟؟؟.*


:download:

​


----------



## maria123 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*



bopp قال:


> اشكرك يا أخ روك على اسلوب المهذب المعهود


نعم اسلوبي المهذب الذي يفضح كذبكم المتواصل
مرحب بك  لتشبع من هذا الاسلوب و انت صاغر


----------



## الاشورية (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

​


----------



## missorang2006 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

*عقباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي 
مبروووووووووووووك*


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل الاخوة المشرفين الجدد

Dona Nabil 
AVADA CADAVRA
Anestas!a
twety 

الرب يبارك حياتكم والي مزيد من التميز والتقدم​


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين 
ربنا يثبتهم ويتيت المنتدى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتهم جميعا


----------



## fadia2005 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل المشرفون الجدد


----------



## jehan (7 يونيو 2008)

الف الف مبروووووووووك
30:30:30:


----------



## emy (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

_الف مليون مبروك_​


----------



## fadia2005 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مشرفون جدد و تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى الجديد*

مبروك لكل المشرفون الجدد


----------



## ElkoManDa (13 يونيو 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك
ومليون الف مبروك
:big29:


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

*لكل المشرفين الجدد*

​


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

الله صورة حلوة يامورا


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 يوليو 2008)

<<<<<<<< داخل وفاكر انه بئى مشرف 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

